
Call with Patreon’s Jacqueline Hart about Sargon's Banning - aestetix
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1U0mQjUA0T5INc_GDkwPJ2mfhO7tbaIogisSqqxHw0hc/edit
======
ColinWright
I'm a little confused about something here. At the beginning it says:

> _JACQUELINE: ... one small thing. I just wanted to make sure that we’re not
> recording. Like, I’m not recording on my side._

> _MATT: Sure. Yeah._

> _JACQUELINE: Okay perfect. Just to confirm, like, you’re not recording, I’m
> not recording, just to make sure that we’re both okay with that._

> _MATT: I mean I live in a two-party consent state. I’d be breaking the law.
> And California is as well._

> _JACQUELINE: Understood. I just wanted to make sure._

So if neither is recording the call, how do we have a transcript?

~~~
the_obscure
Type on keyboard while you talk on the phone...

~~~
ColinWright
Seriously? You think that transcript was typed while carrying on the
conversation?

I seriously doubt that. _Seriously_ doubt it ... as I re-read the transcript
it doesn't seem even remotely plausible.

~~~
the_obscure
No, I don’t think. Was trolling friend. It was transcribed by third party app.
The guy mentioned “technology transcribed it”, but he didn’t “record it”.

